# RC training frequency



## roastchicken (Apr 14, 2010)

With what frequency do u guys work RC? IF you train it at all. 

I have a good RC program with good progression that i can tack onto any workout however i am unsure as to the frequency (per week) that i should be performing the workout to see improvement in shoulder stability/strength.

I intend to introduce the RC work when i begin bill starrs 5x5 advanced program. so my lifting days will be M/W/F with a possible assistance day sat.

THanks


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 14, 2010)

That reminds me, I should be incorporating RC training in my workouts...

But _when_ I was training my RCs, I would do them before any of my push oriented days, so normally, ~2 times a week.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a partially torn Rotator Cuff (RC).  It's been torn for about two years.  In the three months of physical therapy that I did direct RC work, I didn't notice SQUAT for improvement in mobility or any decrease in pain.  I finally gave up on PT and started doing my own routine that involved barbell rows, LOTS of barbell rows and very heavy.  Now I've got all of my mobility back and no pain at all unless I do something stupid.


----------



## kyoun1e (Apr 16, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I have a partially torn Rotator Cuff (RC).  It's been torn for about two years.  In the three months of physical therapy that I did direct RC work, I didn't notice SQUAT for improvement in mobility or any decrease in pain.  I finally gave up on PT and started doing my own routine that involved barbell rows, LOTS of barbell rows and very heavy.  Now I've got all of my mobility back and no pain at all unless I do something stupid.



Shoulder pain...is a pain. 

I have it and I've been doing a ton of RC work. There's no question that from this point forward I'll do RC work as part of my warmup everytime I work out. I'd say maybe 6-9 sets of some quick work -- internal rotation, external rotation, scap pushups, etc.

And on rows...they have been my savior and it makes sense. You're strengthening the scapular stabilizers, training the humeral head and scap to move back and down. The entire movement increases the space between the humeral head and the acromiom process. Thus, no ligaments getting pinched. 

KY


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 16, 2010)

If one was to count how many times a week the average joe spends "working", dare I say "stressing"  their shoulder capsule, between bench, back, a myriad of shitty bicep and tricep maneuvers their douche friend saw in a mag or saw some other douche failing at performing properly in the gym, then a "shoulder day", and usually all with far inadequate nutritional intake, teamed up with many times some sport specific work.....it's no wonder so many people have trouble with this body part.


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 17, 2010)

I personally don't suffer from any shoulder pain however the benefits of training ,at least external rotation and scap retraction, can greatly reduce overuse injuries and general wear and tear. Many athletes overcome plateaus and sticking points in stalling upper body lifts due to weak RC

A trainee with a balanced healthy shoulder capsule should be able to perform 10 repetitions of the *TRAP 3 RAISE* YouTube - Pete - Head Supported Single Arm DB Trap 3 Raise - Men with 10% of their Benchpress 1RM.


----------



## kyoun1e (Apr 17, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> I personally don't suffer from any shoulder pain however the benefits of training ,at least external rotation and scap retraction, can greatly reduce overuse injuries and general wear and tear. Many athletes overcome plateaus and sticking points in stalling upper body lifts due to weak RC
> 
> A trainee with a balanced healthy shoulder capsule should be able to perform 10 repetitions of the *TRAP 3 RAISE* YouTube - Pete - Head Supported Single Arm DB Trap 3 Raise - Men with 10% of their Benchpress 1RM.



As someone who has done a ton of this movement lately...basically a "Y"...that's too much weight for rehab. The muscle your working there doesn't need that much weight. 10% of 1 RM is a lot of weight there where higher reps with 2.5 - 5 lbs. will probably get the job done.

KY


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 18, 2010)

kyoun1e said:


> As someone who has done a ton of this movement lately...basically a "Y"...that's too much weight for rehab. The muscle your working there doesn't need that much weight. 10% of 1 RM is a lot of weight there where higher reps with 2.5 - 5 lbs. will probably get the job done.
> 
> KY



10% of 1RM is the target weight for someone in rehab (or training in general) to work towards. VERY FEW people can do this but then again very few people are balanced. 

You DO NOT have balance in that muscle group if you cannot complete 10 reps with 10% of your 1RM in benchpress, this is according to world renowned strength coach Charles Poliquin.

Thanks for the responses, if anyone has anymore views on training frequency for RC then i'd be pleased to hear them.

RC


----------

